# Fire - first attempt



## keith204 (Dec 16, 2008)

This is for a school project (not photography related)


----------



## Ls3D (Dec 17, 2008)

A great success!  And no burns :thumbup:

I better just play with water...

-S


----------



## vip3r1850 (Dec 19, 2008)

WoW that is great, my first fire attempt was at a dirty old fire place after a couple kamikazes, didn't come out so great . . . Just couldn't get the settings right  How did you get that beautiful black solid background ?


----------



## keith204 (Dec 20, 2008)

vip3r1850 said:


> How did you get that beautiful black solid background ?



Started a fire in my studio....


----------



## dmassphoto (Dec 21, 2008)

Keith, great shots!  I would suggest that, if you're going to be burning paper, use a simple theme to get the point across, or just burn a blank piece of paper.  

One of my first projects I ever did was a fire concept I shot back in the film days in my kitchen.  I shot a series of 3 pieces of paper being burned.  One was with the vent on, which was the only keeper.  The other piece was wadded up and wasn't really dramatic enough.  And the last piece was with the vent off, and I ended up burning my hand, dropping the piece of paper onto the the cloth that had served as my background, and freaking myself out quite a bit!  But with that work, I was able to get a nice copyrighted photo that I'm earning money off of.  Keep working at it.  You've got the equipment, just work on the concept!


----------



## keith204 (Dec 22, 2008)

dmassphoto said:


> Keith, great shots!  I would suggest that, if you're going to be burning paper, use a simple theme to get the point across, or just burn a blank piece of paper.
> 
> One of my first projects I ever did was a fire concept I shot back in the film days in my kitchen.  I shot a series of 3 pieces of paper being burned.  One was with the vent on, which was the only keeper.  The other piece was wadded up and wasn't really dramatic enough.  And the last piece was with the vent off, and I ended up burning my hand, dropping the piece of paper onto the the cloth that had served as my background, and freaking myself out quite a bit!  But with that work, I was able to get a nice copyrighted photo that I'm earning money off of.  Keep working at it.  You've got the equipment, just work on the concept!



Good points

for this shoot, I used a receipt because it was necessary to support the school project this was for.


----------



## Stephi (Jan 2, 2009)

Wow these are great, can't believe they are "first attempts"! Really great shots


----------

